# Memphis Audio. . .



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

I keep hearing alot about Memphis Audio on this site, and i have to say. . .im really not all that impressed. 

My cousin has 2 15" Memphis Elvis's and previously had 4 p3's. The P3's was o.k. for the price he got them for, but my old RE SE's killed them fuckers on every level. SQ and SPL. . . I told his dumb ass to go with RE. 

And the Elvis's are loud, but the build quality is shit on them. My cousin is already on his 3rd pair, the spiders seperate from the basket all the damn time. . .

I dunno. . . I dont see why this company is such a big deal here. Memphis seems pretty mediocre to me. Id take ID, MMATS, RE, Adire, DD and a handful of others before ever wasting time with Memphis. . . 

Discuss.


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

i had a set of 4 6 inch memphis components in the doors of my old chrysler, i thought they sounded really good


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Ed_@Dec 14 2004, 10:41 AM
> *i had a set of 4 6 inch memphis components in the doors of my old chrysler, i thought they sounded really good
> [snapback]2505286[/snapback]​*


They are a litte bright though. They are good for entry level shit (they take abuse too), but give me a nice set of Koda's or Rainbows over Memphis anyday


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Memphis is hyped like JL Audio and chromed like Audiobahn...
It was better stuff when it was Fultron...


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

^^^^ AHHH, JL. . . I dont know which company i hate worst between JL and Audiobahn . . Id at least take Memphis over JL or Audiocrap at any given day


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

my buddy has 2 memphis pr 12's and the pr 1000 watt amp, stuff is fuckin loud, he's had no problems, also has memphis speakers, he loves the stuff!


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Dec 14 2004, 12:34 PM
> *I keep hearing alot about Memphis Audio on this site, and i have to say. . .im really not all that impressed.
> 
> My cousin has 2 15" Memphis Elvis's and previously had 4 p3's. The P3's was o.k. for the price he got them for, but my old RE SE's killed them fuckers on every level. SQ and SPL. . . I told his dumb ass to go with RE.
> ...


Something to consider.... PR's are entry level and LVS's are novelty subs.


----------



## JUICEDEXPL (Oct 10, 2004)

i have 2 memphis hpo 12s on a memphis 1000D, and im hitting 148.3, keep in mind, when you build a system everything matters. box, power source, wire, etc....


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

first off ur friends need to learn how to install. second the memphis elvis is not an fukin daily sub. THat thing would sound horride in a daily. 


Brahama Brain how is memphis hyped up. Shit they are nowhere as near as big as JL or audiobahn. Oh and also mmats and memphis are on the same level as far as filmarity is. MMats really does not make that much SQ shit as memphis.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Dec 15 2004, 09:10 PM
> *Brahama Brain how is memphis hyped up. Shit they are nowhere as near as big as JL or audiobahn. [snapback]2511095[/snapback]​*


All the shops in a 100 mile radius of me ALL dumped JL and Audiobahn then replaced them with Memphis... Shops carry brands that sell... What sells is what's hyped... Thats why I say it's hyped... I am just not a fan of "mainstream" equipment... I like to be different, not to mention loud... :biggrin:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Dec 15 2004, 09:10 PM
> *first off ur friends need to learn how to install. second the memphis elvis is not an fukin daily sub.  THat thing would sound horride in a daily.
> Brahama Brain how is memphis hyped up. Shit they are nowhere as near as big as JL or audiobahn. Oh and also mmats and memphis are on the same level as far as filmarity is. MMats really does not make that much SQ shit as memphis.
> [snapback]2511095[/snapback]​*


You're right, its not a daily sub.... its a novelty sub. It's inefficient, heavy MMS, doesnt have much throw and has a rediculous mounting depth. But looky there, it works in reasonable boxes and has a low Fs. It's meant to be played daily. They have absolutely no intentions of being used for SPL.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

ok if that is the case then dd is also mainstream, are u saying that they are not loud or esclipse top of the line sub is not loud. Memphis is far from bad, they are great.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Dec 15 2004, 09:48 PM
> *ok if that is the case then dd is also mainstream, are u saying that they are not loud or esclipse top of the line sub is not loud.  Memphis is far from bad, they are great.
> [snapback]2511236[/snapback]​*


First off, just because its expensive doesn't make it "top of the line" nor does it make it "loud". If you can't comprehend whats posted, dont reply. I said they weren't meant for use in SPL, not "they aren't loud". Making something loud is subject to the installation, not solely the product. Did I say Memphis was bad? No, I said it wasn't meant for SPL and was a novelty* sub. At no point did I say it was sub-par or not good, or even good for that matter. I define "mainstream" as a brand you can go into Best Buy or Circuit City and talk to a salesperson and say the name and they know what you are talking about (to which they tell you its crap unless they sell it). DD is not one of them.

*nov·el·ty ( P ) Pronunciation Key (nvl-t)
n. pl. nov·el·ties 
The quality of being novel; newness. 
Something new and unusual; an innovation. 
A small mass-produced article, such as a toy or trinket.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

I love memphis... don't go judge the entire company from one product, particulary not the PRs. I mean, that's like saying you hate the whole Dodge lineup, just because you hate the Dodge Neon... that's stupid, and don't compare Memphis to JL or Audiobahn either, because they're better than both of them in my opinion. 

some people go to the extreme, and they think if a brand is well-known, then it's automatically got to suck, because you know "TEH LEET UNDERGROUND BRANDS!!!!!! TEHY OWN!!! TEH BIG NAMES SUXOR". please, that's the tune every internet car audio kid is singing these days. i've got nothing against the "underground" less-well-known brands, i've used them a lot, and recommend them every chance i get, but that doesn't mean all mainstream brands suck or are hyped. Memphis has made a name for itself, and currently ALL my speakers (components and coaxs) and amps in my car are Memphis. Never had a problem with them, whether through products or customer-satisfaction, and i doubt i ever will. 

Is Memphis the best company out there? no of course not, but they definately don't suck, and they've got to be one of the most dependable, well-rounded lines there are (by well-rounded i mean you can get anything with the "memphis" logo, from amp kits to subwoofers to capacitors, line drivers, crossovers, etc.)


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Cause everyone knows how very important logos are...
Almost as important as chrome, but not quite... :ugh: 
I bet a chrome capacitor with a Memphis logo on it would give me 25db more...


----------



## JUICEDEXPL (Oct 10, 2004)

so your telling me the memphis mojo quad4 15s arent meant for SPL?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUICEDEXPL_@Dec 15 2004, 11:53 PM
> *so your telling me the memphis mojo quad4 15s arent meant for SPL?
> [snapback]2511609[/snapback]​*


To my knowledge no one has mentioned mojo quad4 15s...
So no one is telling you they aren't meant for SPL...


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 15 2004, 10:52 PM
> *Cause everyone knows how very important logos are...
> Almost as important as chrome, but not quite...  :ugh:
> I bet a chrome capacitor with a Memphis logo on it would give me 25db more...
> [snapback]2511603[/snapback]​*


firsr off they chrome them for car show ppl. Imeanit turns more heads then a black basket and a black amp. I the sale or car audio looks matter. But u kno what half or u comments do not make sense...

oh and to ibeaner, my comments where not directed towards u. But the memphis is an spl sub. I have seen it run. Is it and great spl sub some what, is there better for less money Hell yes.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Dec 16 2004, 12:05 AM
> *firsr off they chrome them for car show ppl. Imeanit turns more heads then a black basket and a black amp. I the sale or car audio looks matter. But u kno what half or u comments do not make sense...
> [snapback]2511657[/snapback]​*


You know the saying, "all show and no go"... It applies here...
I suppose the fact that I spell my words correctly and type complete thoughts would throw you off a bit to the point where I "don't make sense" to you...
If you are a TRUE SPL competitor, you don't give a fuck what it looks like as long as the score is higher than all those that have run the lane before you...
And if you have a "show car" you normally aren't concerned with how loud it is or what it scores on the TermLab...
Did I lose you this time?
Still with me here?
If you are still confused, I will try to help you tomorrow...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUICEDEXPL_@Dec 15 2004, 11:53 PM
> *so your telling me the memphis mojo quad4 15s arent meant for SPL?
> [snapback]2511609[/snapback]​*


lit·er·a·cy ( P ) Pronunciation Key (ltr--s)
n. 
The condition or quality of being literate, especially the ability to read and write. See Usage Note at literate. 
The condition or quality of being knowledgeable in a particular subject or field: cultural literacy; biblical literacy. 

If you read the post, I said LVS's aren't for SPL. Mojo quad's are meant for SPL, and they dont make a quad 4. My teammate has two Mojo quad 15's in his van and they are loud. We also have a set of new prototypes at his shop that weren't as loud in that instance.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Dec 16 2004, 12:05 AM
> *firsr off they chrome them for car show ppl. Imeanit turns more heads then a black basket and a black amp. I the sale or car audio looks matter. But u kno what half or u comments do not make sense...
> 
> oh and to ibeaner, my comments where not directed towards u. But the memphis is an spl sub. I have seen it run. Is it and great spl sub some what, is there better for less money Hell yes.
> [snapback]2511657[/snapback]​*


Most car show people dont have subs inverted either. That is aside from the fact that literally less than 1% of all speakers sold end up in a "show car". How about the mids/highs that are chrome? Do the show people have plexi doors?

Anywho, saying "Memphis is an SPL sub" is like saying "Honda's go 200 mph". Yes, Memphis makes a sub for SPL, but not every sub they have is (the LVS certainly isn't). Honda builds cars that go 200 mph, but you wont find them in a parking lot.

A woofer can be "loud" (even though its the installation that counts), but that doesn't make it an SPL speaker. Sound perception and sound metering are two TOTALLY different things.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> *first off ur friends need to learn how to install. *


Its been professionally installed, we took the truck to 3 other shops and they was all impressed with the installation. Its not the installation, and hes only pushing 900 watts a piece. . . so silly of you to assume user error. 



> *second the memphis elvis is not an fukin daily sub.*


 :uh: check your facts. . . 



> *THat thing would sound horride in a daily. *


It dont really sound too bad. . . i mean of course they are boomy and shit. Its just the simple fact that the damn things keep breaking.



> *Oh and also mmats and memphis are on the same level as far as filmarity is. MMats really does not make that much SQ shit as memphis.*


Maybe true about the filmarity. I live in Florida where MMATS Coprperate HQ's are so they are a pretty popular brand here. I have owned the MMATS Pro Series (before the pro-cast), the entry level MMATS 12, and ive owned Juggy's. And while they do seem to have issues with SQ, they get LOUD as hell and i never had problems with the spiders seperating with the cones.

Therefore. . .i still dont see whats so good about them. Im not saying they are bad or good, im just sayong that to me they dont seem to be very impressive. There are many companies out there that is just as good, or better. . . but alot of people still swear by them. . . i just dont get it.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

Deadphlow: i get the impression that you made this topic just to start an argument.

"Brahma Brian": as much as i want to call you a jackass for putting words in my mouth, i'll be civil, and won't...



> *Cause everyone knows how very important logos are...
> Almost as important as chrome, but not quite...
> I bet a chrome capacitor with a Memphis logo on it would give me 25db more...*


first, i never said logos were important... i said that you can get almost anything car-audio related _with the memphis logo_, meaning that memphis makes almost everything car-audio related. i never said that just because a product has a memphis logo on it that it's better than another product. either you're intentionally twisting what i say, or you're just too thick to understand what i'm saying...

That said, who cares if Memphis chromes their amps, crossovers, etc. ? does that make worse, because they don't have a plain black amp with no logos, chrome, etc. on it? of course not.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Dec 16 2004, 11:26 AM
> *Deadphlow:  i get the impression that you made this topic just to start an argument.
> 
> "Brahma Brian":  as much as i want to call you a jackass for putting words in my mouth, i'll be civil, and won't...
> ...


Everything here just turns into arguement, i was simply looking for some sort of input on others behalf as to why this company is getting hype across this forum. So far, nobody has been able to detur my initial impressions that Memphis shit is just mediocre stuff and not above the normal, the company just falls in line 'with all the rest'.

Dont confuse discussion for arguement meng, I would never intentionally try to argue, expecially on the net of all places. I was looking for opinions either for or against what i was saying, but just in light of discussing a car audio company on a car audio forum. Sorry if jumped anyones nerves over this, it wasnt my intentions, i was just trying to get the low down. 

PS -


> *I love memphis... don't go judge the entire company from one product, particulary not the PRs.*


Im not, but those was the only two i have heard, therfore thats all i have to base my opinions of the company on for right now, i just didnt think that the subs i have heard meets all the hype around them.

pzz. . .


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

i don't care if you argue or not, i was just pointing it out. it doesn't offend me any.



> *Im not, but those was the only two i have heard, therfore thats all i have to base my opinions of the company on for right now, i just didnt think that the subs i have heard meets all the hype around them.*


well no offense, but you really don't have the right to judge a company's entire lineup when all you have experience with is their low-end, entry-level products :-/ as i said earlier, that's like judging Dodge, when all you've seen is their Neon 



> *So far, nobody has been able to detur my initial impressions that Memphis shit is just mediocre stuff and not above the normal, the company just falls in line 'with all the rest'.
> *


and how do you expect us to detur your "initial impressions" on Memphis? by telling you we've had good experiences with them? well we already told you that... so what else can we do? 

The best way to get to know if a company's all hype or not, is to actually have hands-on experience with their products, not to take another person's word for it


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

call memphis and ask them if the sub is an daily sub. Helll i will call the reatiler here in GA and i will call memphis direct. It is like the RFL sub. U can try to run it daily but the same shit that u have been expereiceing will happen with it. WHY? cus it is not an daily sub.....

shit hell i can make an install look very cool but does it make it sound good.


oh and to ibeaner i ment the elveis.
Oh and dead u did start this to make an agrument. U said u want some input but when we give it to u. YOu just got an answer for it.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

every time you post you severly test my reading skills^^^


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

thnx i try


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Dec 16 2004, 07:44 PM
> *call memphis and ask them if the sub is an daily sub. Helll i will call the reatiler here in GA and i will call memphis direct. It is like the RFL sub. U can try to run it daily but the same shit that u have been expereiceing will happen with it. WHY? cus it is not an daily sub.....
> 
> shit hell i can make an install look very cool but does it make it sound good.
> ...


A burping sub takes more abuse than a daily sub. It doesnt matter who you call, they want to sell you a sub, they are gonna say its a daily sub. If it can't take daily abuse, it damn sure wont take burping abuse. If you wanna talk about making calls I can call the tech department at home. I do have connections there.... they dont buy me dinner at big shows as a random act of courtesy!


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

u kno what i just going to do like half the dozen other member's here do u.....ignore. 

what u say u are the god of auto.........

i will show this.........

http://www.caraudio.com/vb/showthread.php?...ghlight=ibeaner


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Dec 16 2004, 11:04 PM
> *u kno what i just going to do like half the dozen other member's here do u.....ignore.
> 
> what u say u are the god of auto.........
> ...


Sooooo, puting two 13W7's in a sealed box is hard now? For $7500 I could put together a more powerful, bigger sub setup that would sound better and be louder. I think there are a dozen other members that ignore YOU. The only thing you contribute to this forum is arguements that have no point with comments with no proof or logic, and showing how bad the public education system is.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Dec 16 2004, 11:15 PM
> *Sooooo, puting two 13W7's in a sealed box is hard now?  For $7500 I could put together a more powerful, bigger sub setup that would sound better and be louder.  I think there are a dozen other members that ignore YOU.  The only thing you contribute to this forum is arguements that have no point with comments with no proof or logic, and showing how bad the public education system is.
> [snapback]2514911[/snapback]​*


Assuming he was educated at some point...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

JL knows their demographic, they make their products to appeal to those people. Apparently they are doing something right as a business if they can sell insane shit like that. 

and isn't this thread about memphis anyways??


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

ok whatever man. I kno i am not the best speller. SHit I am about as good as keith ( no offense). But that is the home system not a car dumbass. Show me an $3000 home setup. That the general public can get there hands one. 

I never said that I knew it all when it comes to car audio. But u did get ur ass handed to u on that thread. 


And if they ignore me so what.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Dec 17 2004, 01:06 AM
> *ok whatever man. I kno i am not the best speller. SHit I am about as good as keith ( no offense). But  that is the home system not a car dumbass. Show me an $3000 home setup. That the general public can get there hands one.
> 
> I never said that I knew it all when it comes to car audio. But u did get ur ass handed to u on that thread.
> ...


I do know thats a home setup, and I also know its $7500. What I was comparing to, was a home setup. Home theater is a different ballgame than car, and sealed for home theater is only good for music like jazz, not movies. Ported it the way to go in theater for all around, and certainly for movies.

I didn't get owned, he owned somebody else. The ironic part, I helped him put together that post. All the technical data came from me. If you wanna talk trash, check back on my reply to the other post.

I thought you were ignoring me?

Now back to Memphis........


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> *well no offense, but you really don't have the right to judge a company's entire lineup when all you have experience with is their low-end, entry-level product*


Never knew that an 1,100.00 Elvis was their entry level sub. . . but whutever.

Sounds to me like people are just kind of getting defensive over some company that they like because im not really giving them praise.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Dec 17 2004, 12:16 PM
> *Never knew that an 1,100.00 Elvis was their entry level sub. . . but whutever.
> 
> Sounds to me like people are just kind of getting defensive over some company that they like because im not really giving them praise.
> [snapback]2516472[/snapback]​*


Why do Mojo's cost half of what LVS's do, yet Mojos are used in competition?


----------



## NDMstang65 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Dec 16 2004, 11:04 PM
> *u kno what i just going to do like half the dozen other member's here do u.....ignore.
> 
> what u say u are the god of auto.........
> ...


The only thing that sean assisted me with is the gathering of the technical data (The T/S parameters) for the woofers. I currently do not have a good woofer program right now that eases the calculation of t/s parameters i wanted him to look them up so i didnt have to calculate them on paper and turn saving me from doing a ishpile of math.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Dec 17 2004, 03:56 PM
> *Why do Mojo's cost half of what LVS's do, yet Mojos are used in competition?
> [snapback]2517579[/snapback]​*


Mojos lack the name to charge top dollar for them. . .


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Dec 20 2004, 08:01 AM
> *Mojos lack the name to charge top dollar for them. . .
> [snapback]2523853[/snapback]​*


They also lack the novelty look. Some people buy a car because it says Mustang on it (refer to all 4 cyl and 6 cyl made in history), some people buy a sub because it has 2 baskets.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah that's actually very true :-/


----------

